# My Bagged Audi TTRS... Big Thanks to EUROENGINUITY!!!!



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

After receiving so much criticism from friends about driving my car from Pennsylvania to North Carolina for an intercooler and an air suspension purchase/install, I am relieved to say that I would do it again and again to work with EuroEnginuity. The fact that I can order and have everything installed at the same place was a huge plus. I had the pleasure of working closely with Frank Bianco and Kevin (Nivek) Henry who were both courteous and extremely helpful. Being that I was new to the whole air suspension scene I had loads of questions. They took the time to answer every one no matter how silly or minute. With their help I finally settled upon Airlift Performance bags along with Accuair E-Level management.

Upon arrival we immediately started discussing trunk layout. Impressed is an understatement for the multitude of ideas and choices that were being offered. With the frame layout settled upon I handed the keys over feeling complete confidence and looking forward to the end product. First was the installation of the AWE intercooler, which was quick and seamless. Next, the custom fabricated frame was created and executed thoroughly. The amount of thought and detail put into every weld including the custom link brackets needed for the E-Level system could really be visualized in every aspect. 

Late nights were also not uncommon for the EuroEnginuity team. Making sure that everything was completed to perfection was their end goal. All wiring was ran through the car interior and was neatly tucked away and hidden. The trunk is clean and flawless. In the end it came together as they had promised from the beginning leaving me happier then I could have ever thought. They were a pleasure to work with and I can’t wait to work with them again. In my book the quality of work that they do is incomparable. I would make the six plus hour drive anytime knowing that in the end my expectations will be surpassed every time.

You guys are the best! Thanks for everything 


































































































































The final result! :thumbup:


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

The car looks great. That's all the same reason I drove all the way down to get my air installed by them. Looking foward to seeing you guys at Sowo!


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 2, 2004)

Hooray! Can't wait to see it in person!

Euro Enginuity did right by me as well with the new ST coils for the Avant.
:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Simply awesome my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Really nice mounting system for the components in the trunk. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

RisR32 said:


> After receiving so much criticism from friends about driving my car from Pennsylvania to North Carolina for an intercooler and an air suspension purchase/install, I am relieved to say that I would do it again and again to work with EuroEnginuity. The fact that I can order and have everything installed at the same place was a huge plus. I had the pleasure of working closely with Frank Bianco and Kevin (Nivek) Henry who were both courteous and extremely helpful. Being that I was new to the whole air suspension scene I had loads of questions. They took the time to answer every one no matter how silly or minute. With their help I finally settled upon Airlift Performance bags along with Accuair E-Level management.
> 
> Upon arrival we immediately started discussing trunk layout. Impressed is an understatement for the multitude of ideas and choices that were being offered. With the frame layout settled upon I handed the keys over feeling complete confidence and looking forward to the end product. First was the installation of the AWE intercooler, which was quick and seamless. Next, the custom fabricated frame was created and executed thoroughly. The amount of thought and detail put into every weld including the custom link brackets needed for the E-Level system could really be visualized in every aspect.
> 
> ...


Marisa, THANK YOU for such kind words! You and your husband were beyond awesome to work with and super super cool to top it off. Cant wait to see you guys again at SOWO 

Oh yeah.... and that TTRS is one BAD BAD car:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:

*Kevin*
Euro Enginuity


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Really clean install, definitely dig the frame:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

All I can really say is WOW. And a bagged TT-RS at that!!  :thumbup:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

R5T said:


> Simply awesome my friend.


Thanks


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

looks awesome. great install. :thumbup:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks great guys!!


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Thread needs new pictures!!! Especially with the new hardware coming.........


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Car looks awesome! Loving how everything was mounted in that frame :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG this is awesome


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

looks hella legit!!! congrats and nice work guys!:beer:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

BlackRadon said:


> looks hella legit!!! congrats and nice work guys!:beer:


:beer: Thank you everyone, Marisa needs to post the latest pictures though.....


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

RisR32's new all aluminum frame


----------

